Ask HN: Where is the web animation community on the Internet? - andrewstuart
======
fyp
If you mean javascript/css animation effects then there are a lot of cool
demos at:

[https://codepen.io/search/pens?q=animation](https://codepen.io/search/pens?q=animation)

[https://dribbble.com/shots/popular/animation](https://dribbble.com/shots/popular/animation)

For webgl there's:

[https://www.shadertoy.com/results?query=&sort=popular&filter...](https://www.shadertoy.com/results?query=&sort=popular&filter=)

[https://experiments.withgoogle.com/search?q=WebGL](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/search?q=WebGL)

And for codegolfing, there's
[https://www.dwitter.net/top/all](https://www.dwitter.net/top/all) which
restricts you to 140 characters or less.

If you mean the flash-animation community, I also wonder where they
disappeared off to. I felt like they peaked in the mid 2000s. Now you just
made me remember some newgrounds movies that I am going binge watch for
nostalgia now: "There she is!!"(2003)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsWgrf3XLKQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsWgrf3XLKQ)

